
Men may have evolved better 'making up' skills - hexagonc
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36969103
======
red_blobs
I've noticed that the latest trend about men vs women have evolved from 'men
and women are equal' to showing that there are actual differences between the
two sexes.

